# Game Cam Pic - Need animal ID?



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Near Rocksprings... what does everyone think this is?


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

spike


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

Tasty with mashed potatoes and gravy!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Its a deer.....

Charlie


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone have an idea? 

So far we know its a spike deer that would taste good with mash & gravy


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

That tail sure looks shorter than your typical whitetail.


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a Red Stag... I'd ground check it


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rowdy06 said:


> Looks like a Red Stag... I'd ground check it


yep


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

does not look like a WT could be a Red Stag


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

It's.. "What's for dinner?"

The antlers seem to be weird for a WT spike. I agree the tail looks short also. I don't know. 

I bet 24buds will eat it!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Whitetail spike sticking his tongue out at the camera


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

exotic

maybe a young sitatunga ?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

NOT a WT


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

There is no doubt 24buds would eat it! If he would eat it, you can bet I would at least try it. 
Hey 24buds have you ever tried skunk before?
I have a couple of recipes at home I ran across last night from my grandmothers cook book that look good. Problem is they require skunk meat. Man, I at least have to try it. I have had everything else, why not.


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd still ground check it to be 100% sure... 95% is just not enough


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like a WT bread with a Billy Goat! LOL




I say Red Stag


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Chupacabra


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

baphomet


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

I'm not the most experienced with exotics but couldn't that be a Sika? -Roach


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

He obviously knows it's not a WT or he wouldn't be asking!!

I'm not sure it's a stag either but then again I'm not a big game hunter...


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Blackbuck


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like a redstag to me.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

blackbuck


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sika.. rump patch is a give away...Walker


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I vote sika. No way it is a blackbuck or whitetail


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Not a white tailed deer. Definately Not a Black Buck Antelope....

Could be Sika, Could be a Red Stag, Could be some funky animal from Africa, But it's definately NOT one of the two above.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> blackbuck


Black Buck? that would be a record size BB. Way to big to dark and body structure is not even close to a BB.

Sika would be a good bet as it seems a bit narrow for a stag.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Sika....and they do go well with mashed tators and gravy


----------



## coastal76 (Sep 4, 2008)

95% sure it is a Sika.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Animal ID*

The first one is a pronghorn antelope. The second is a nilgai or a young waterbuck. I think more like a young waterbuck.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

It appears to be a Red, Elk, Sika, Chupracabra, Spike type of thingamajiggy! But, probably just a Red Stag Spike and tastes like chicken!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Could be a horse. Just try to picture it with the horns cut off, a briddle and saddle on it, and a hot nekid woman sitting on it.

If you can picture that there is no way you would shoot it!!!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Could it be photoshopped?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did ya eat it?

lol. I would! Looks like a water buffalo. Fry it up!

Skunk......man I gota tell ya I haven't eaten that. I would but that would have to be killed after 48Buds. The smell alone would be hard to get over. I guess if ya shot one right in the ear you might get away without the smell.

I would sub in some opossum. That might work. Good eats there. Tell me how the skunk works out. I may give it a try



woodlandsboy said:


> There is no doubt 24buds would eat it! If he would eat it, you can bet I would at least try it.
> Hey 24buds have you ever tried skunk before?
> I have a couple of recipes at home I ran across last night from my grandmothers cook book that look good. Problem is they require skunk meat. Man, I at least have to try it. I have had everything else, why not.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Body form makes me think it is very young. Might end up being a trophy os a lifetime in a couple years. If someone else dont shoot it first. Hope you have a secluded lease or high fence.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

I vote a young Sika Deer, they don't have much of a tail.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

1st pic lightened a bit...I say red stag too


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

It is a Sika Here is the big one I shot last weekend it will book with a silver award


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Half Chupacabra/Half Whitetail. It's over, they are cross breeding with our deer now!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Could be a barasingha, an Indian/South Central Asian deer much like a sika but larger.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Barasingha.jpg

One killed a ranch hand at the YO ranch in Kerrville recently....

http://dailytimes.com/story.lasso?ewcd=a710dd5051733a12


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 15, 2005)

thats a nilgai..


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Kobus?*


----------

